# Progestorone or no progestorone, thoughts ?



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Going onto my third and final FET end of May and are being told to take Clexane ( blood thinners ) and Prednisolone ( steroids ) for my last attempt. 

Though I have asked re progesterone to help me along as my last fet was a chemical. though my clinic say they don't favour progesterone. They said that they think it makes no difference, though if I really really wanted it and pushed for it I could have it.!.

Doesn't really help my dilemma tbh, anyone got any thoughts on the matter that could help me along, or any success stories with progesterone help?

Much love xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I do not believe this was 'a surprise'!! I bet it was IVF with donor eggs.  These celebs can afford it, money is no object, and who would know the truth ?  They could easily hide it.  
She looks absolutely amazing, doesn't she! But, as she has only had one child previously I find it unbelievable that she would just fall pregnant so easily and it be a healthy baby.  I know it IS much easier and more common for people to fall pregnant at that age IF they have previously had lots of babies (ie. 10, 12 kids, that kind of thing).  Don't know why, but it is the case.

x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Lol! Babynumber, I think you have your threads confused.

Forever, yes you should definitely add progesterone.  I'm not sure why your clinic thinks it makes no difference - it absolutely can. I'm nor sure when or how much you'd take with an FET though, maybe you could ask in the FET forum?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was baffled also by babynumber's post!

I agree with Mandypandy.

My clinic told me that no natural progesterone is produced when having a FET, only in a fresh cycle.  They was adamant that I took it before FET and until I was 12 weeks pregnant.  I did sadly miscarry anyway, but there would be no harm in you taking it.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I can only guess you're doing a natural FET as that can be the only reason not to use progesterone.

On a medicated cycle it's vital though.  Either way, yes I'd push for it .. Good luck x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks girls, 

Ive emailed the consultant to ask for an explanation, as it didn't make any sense to me either.. I had a chemical last fet, so you think they would be suggesting it for my last shot.

As I say they have suggested I take clexane and prednisolone so why not progesterone..?

Ill see what he says x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL  Sorry Ladies.. I thought I was commenting on the Hallie Berry thread, I think!! It was such a long time ago


----------

